# GraphView => X- und Y-Achse wird nicht angezeigt



## AkechiKogoro (9. Aug 2020)

Hallo an alle im Java Forum,

im Moment habe ich das Problem dass die in meiner GraphView erstellten Graphen ( Bibliothek: com.jjoe64.graphview.GraphView ) ohne Veranschaulichung der X- und der Y-Achse dargestellt werden, was ich gerne ändern würde. Im Moment sehen alle erstellten Graphen so aus wie in diesem Screenshot.


Ich hoffe jemand kann mir diesbezüglich helfen, damit man Scheitelpunkt und Nullstellen besser ablesen kann.

Viele Grüße!
Euer Akechi Kogoro


----------



## mihe7 (9. Aug 2020)

Verstehe das Problem nicht ganz. Man kann doch zoomen, oder? (zumindest sieht es hier so aus: https://github.com/jjoe64/GraphView/wiki/Zooming-and-scrolling)


----------



## AkechiKogoro (10. Aug 2020)

Guten Abend,

ich habe ( u.a. aus dem Link ) nun folgende Anweisungen am Ende der betreffenden Activity:
_kurve.getViewport().setXAxisBoundsManual(true);
kurve.getViewport().setYAxisBoundsManual(true);
kurve.getViewport().setScalable(true);
kurve.getViewport().setScrollable(true);_

Dadurch kann das Koordinatensystem entlang der X-Achse ( also in die Breite ) gezoomt werden, wodurch man bei einem bestimmten Zoomfaktor die X-Achse sehen kann. Entlang der Y-Achse lässt sich das Koordinatensystem aber nicht zoomen und die Methoden "_setScrollableY(boolean bool)_"
und "setScalableY(boolean bool)" kann ich nicht aufrufen.


----------



## mihe7 (11. Aug 2020)

AkechiKogoro hat gesagt.:


> und die Methoden "_setScrollableY(boolean bool)_"
> und "setScalableY(boolean bool)" kann ich nicht aufrufen.


Warum nicht?


----------



## AkechiKogoro (12. Aug 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Warum nicht?



Eine gute Frage. Der Compiler nimmt die Methode ( "_kurve.getViewport().setScrollableY(true);_" ) einfach nicht, bzw. kennt diese nicht. Die anderen aber schon.


----------



## mihe7 (12. Aug 2020)

Vielleicht eine alte Version der Bibliothek erwischt? In der aktuellen (https://github.com/jjoe64/GraphView/blob/master/src/main/java/com/jjoe64/graphview/Viewport.java) ist zu sehen, dass die Methoden existieren.


----------

